# Defacement... and Upgrade



## dvsDave (Oct 27, 2003)

Around 11am, the 26th of October, ControlBooth.com was defaced by a couple of script kiddies. 

I am working with professionals and the authorities to track down these punks and make them understand that they defaced the wrong site. 

With that said, I apologize for the email they sent out, PLEASE DO NOT RESPOND to the email, as they used MY mail server to send the message... 

We will be upgrading our backend controls to make the site more secure and eliminate the few vunerabilities that the script kiddies are trying to exploit. 

Some services may disappear from the site for a couple hours, don't panic... we are probably updating the site!!

Sincerely,
dvsDave


----------



## cruiser (Oct 27, 2003)

I didnt get an email?


I honsetly dont see the valid and constructive reason behind hacking into anything... exsepcially a site like this.. its a fantastic site dont get me wrong but there is ntohing to hack into!


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 27, 2003)

Well, unfortunately there is a disturbing trend that is occuring... the spammers are hooking up with the script kiddies to break into sites to harvest email addresses. That _could_ be one reason that they decided to target my site. 

If that is the case, I would like to apologize for any noticeable jump in spam that you may receive. 

I would also like to note that ControlBooth.com has a strict policy of NEVER giving out your email addresses to third parties.


----------



## ship (Oct 28, 2003)

you mean like a spam from Andrew [email protected] who is trying to sell me I would guess some kind of unmentioned financial services due to the fact that he is some sort of finance manager and works for "online financial?" Rates have fallen to 4.7% - what rates those are as well as what use such spam is a mistory to me. As if on a lark I'm looking for a 4.7% rate on anything or that they would lend to me anyway. But luckily, that's the only spam I have had in many days. Block sender works really well. 

At least if it's a cold call advertisement you get the satisfaction of speaking your mind to the cold caller. "Do you realize what the place that you are calling does for a business, and you are saying that you can save me big money on my office light bulbs?" OK, I'll play. Screw the crap offshore 48" cool white lamps you want to sell me, how much are your GE #18337, F40/LX/SP30 lamps? Oh' you will have to get back to me on that? What a surprise. Talk to you in a few minutes I guess... going rate is $4.80 each for a price to work on, beat that for the once a year I buy a few cases and we can talk.

But still, hope you catch the bastard. If nothing else, at least it's not viruses. Got word at work that today was a major assult from them there. At least they were all caught beforehand this time.

Just a few minutes alone with the nerd bastard that has so much time on their hands would be all I ask for. Perhaps some type of Arab punishment such as chopping off the fingers would be appropriate for them otherwise. That way at least it would be entertaining when a hacker hacked the website while knowing they had to do it with their nose typing away at the keyboard for lack of fingers.


----------



## wemeck (Oct 28, 2003)

I have seen a little jump in spam activity. Some one in Nigeria needs my help to move millions of dollars! Wow, can you believe that? Because someone told him I was someone he could trust. I feel blessed.

Either way I just keep updating by block list with addresses and domains. I hope you catch these people, and are able to protect the site from future invasion.


----------

